# wiki software with latex/pdf export?

## square_

im currently using dokuwiki with the dokutexit plugin.

the idea is pure genius, but it has some problems ...

the dokutexit is more restrictive than the latex-plugins that inserts pics of formulas and stuff on the wiki page.

its really a pain in the ass to "debug" such a page to be acceptable by dokutexit and in some cases its just not possible to make the wiki-page and the pdf look good.

and it doesnt allow latex syntax in headlines ...

inserting pictures in the pdf doesnt work for me ...

etc ...

is there another wiki that can export latex documents?

----------

## sts

Emacs Org mode and Muse mode both have multiple output formats (including LaTeX and PDF).   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bunder

Moved from Off the Wall to Networking & Security.

----------

## sts

 *bunder wrote:*   

> Moved from Off the Wall to Networking & Security.

 

Interesting choice. Wiki software is "networking"?

----------

## square_

 *sts wrote:*   

>  *bunder wrote:*   Moved from Off the Wall to Networking & Security. 
> 
> Interesting choice. Wiki software is "networking"?

 no, hes just on a personal quest to kill every single one of my threads  :Razz: 

and i guess you suggest in your earlier post to run emacs as a webserver and wiki

i have no doubt that there are modules for that  :Laughing: Last edited by square_ on Thu Jul 17, 2008 4:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

 *sts wrote:*   

>  *bunder wrote:*   Moved from Off the Wall to Networking & Security. 
> 
> Interesting choice. Wiki software is "networking"?

 

wiki software -> webapp -> runs on apache -> networking.   :Cool: 

----------

## sts

 *square_ wrote:*   

> and i guess you suggest in your earlier post to run emacs as a webserver and wiki
> 
> i have no doubt that there are modules for that 

 

No, not really.

Shouldn't you be using MathML instead of inserting images? UniWakka supports LaTeX output (and MathML).

----------

## square_

 *sts wrote:*   

> Shouldn't you be using MathML instead of inserting images? UniWakka supports LaTeX output (and MathML).

 MathML support is not there yet. especially since the wiki is going to be used by wintards mostly.

i checked uniwakka and some other suggestions on wikipedia.

1. i dont want to install mysql or any other database backend, text files are perfect and need zero administration.

2. latex output is good, but i need to serve them easily downloadable pdfs with no hassle at all. its hard enough to convince my colleagues to use the wiki. what i read on the uniwakka page it only exports latex source.

there are hundreds of different wikis by now and nothing really fits. dokuwiki is still comes closest to my needs, if the wikipedia comparison is somewhat complete.

----------

## think4urs11

do you know http://www.wikimatrix.org/?

i'm very much interested in something like that too.

Some of my colleagues demand that they want each and everything available offline and installing a webserver+dokuwiki on their laptops (XP based) is not an option (not thinking about how to get them in sync). So either i need a good pdf or openxml export. Even an export to mhtml or chm would be good, as long as it is noob-proof.

----------

## square_

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> do you know http://www.wikimatrix.org/?
> 
> i'm very much interested in something like that too.
> 
> Some of my colleagues demand that they want each and everything available offline and installing a webserver+dokuwiki on their laptops (XP based) is not an option (not thinking about how to get them in sync). So either i need a good pdf or openxml export. Even an export to mhtml or chm would be good, as long as it is noob-proof.

 

nice.

it suggests moinmoin and pmwiki.

i think i will give moinmoin a good try again. i liked it when i played with it half a year ago, but dokuwiki's simplicity won me over.

----------

## square_

in case youre interested, moinmoin uses the html as source to create the pdf document with htmldoc.

dokuwiki creates the latex-source from the textfiles directly, which seems to be the cleaner way to me.

i wasnt able to create a pdf yet, because of an error:

```
'Request' object has no attribute 'headers'
```

so i cant compare the results yet.

overall i like moinmoin better. i can modify the python source and its more feature rich (theres even a default wysiwyg editor) while still being somewhat easy to maintain.

im curious if latex formulas make it into the exported pdf document.

----------

